# Seed Shrimp Question



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

I use my endler fry. 

I put a fry or two into my 10 gallon tank. I don't feed the fish, so they're forced to eat the daphnia/micro-organisms. After 24 hours in the tank they were super fat. For about 2 weeks they were never skinny. I just took them out, and can see less of the daphnia/seedshrimps etc in the tank.



Remove the guppies when they get big. They won't harass the shrimp, but don't let them get to adult age.


----------



## Franco (Jun 13, 2010)

Free awesome fish food! As long as they have water and food, they will breed. The only way I have stopped them was by killing the lot on accident. I've never had them survive in a tank with fish. Fish that are big enough to eat them love the crunch.


----------



## Bell (Nov 11, 2010)

I actually have adult fancy guppies... and I know they will probably gobble up a lot of my shrimplets, but that was kinda part of the deal at the start, though I should have thought it through a little more, like bought the guppies a lot later, when I had enough shrimps to call it a population. Like I said... the guppies seem to ignore them. 

Should I stop feeding for a few days and see if they turn on the free food? There's probably enough biofilm in my tank that shrimps won't starve, but I'm not sure of the otos... not all that much algae that I can see. I normally have only 1 day a week where none of my tank critters get to eat at all.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

I suggest having a shrimp only tank. Some of your fry are being eaten.
The adults probably do eat a few of them, but they're eating the flake food you give them.
Guppy fry will chow down on them though, so allow them to breed a bit.



-Gordon


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

I just dose 10ml of flourish excel in my nano tank and I kid you not, they're out and about all over the tank. I would say literally thousands of them. It's in a small planted shrimp tank, no fish. I'm sitting 10 feet away and could see swarms of them. I'm beginning to think something inside the flourish excel is triggering them to become "hyper". 

I just don't bothered with them, can't get rid of them enough to where it's completely gone in shrimps tanks, so I just let it be. Not harmful so oh well.


----------



## Bell (Nov 11, 2010)

I have an all boys guppy team. The females have bigger mouths and that means shrimplets are in danger for longer.... Well that's how I figure it anyway.


----------



## Bell (Nov 11, 2010)

Jaggedfury said:


> I just dose 10ml of flourish excel in my nano tank and I kid you not, they're out and about all over the tank. I would say literally thousands of them. It's in a small planted shrimp tank, no fish. I'm sitting 10 feet away and could see swarms of them. I'm beginning to think something inside the flourish excel is triggering them to become "hyper".


Funny I noticed a couple of days ago they did the exact same thing you described when I dosed flourish. All I can say is they don't like it... but it's not as if they die from it... Just as well... if it killed the seed shrimps it would probably kill other shrimps too. I suppose I just have to live with them... occasionally siphon them out with a nano gravel vacuum.

p.s. does anyone else notice that dwarf baby tears do not like when you overdose flourish excel?


----------

